# Do you own a copy of the Sims 4?



## tealseer (Sep 4, 2014)

I've heard bad things about it but for a game that costs $70, something must be worth it!
So how do you feel about this installment?


----------



## Mariah (Sep 4, 2014)

I certainly wouldn't pay for it. I've been watching streams of it and it seems like a complete waste of money. There's nothing to do and they got rid of everything. The game glitches out all the time, which The Sims 3 did as well. Not worth $70. Get it for free if you absolutely must play it.


----------



## tealseer (Sep 4, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I certainly wouldn't pay for it. I've been watching streams of it and it seems like a complete waste of money. There's nothing to do and they got rid of everything. The game glitches out all the time, which The Sims 3 did as well. Not worth $70. Get it for free if you absolutely must play it.



I wish I could get it for free ;-;  but I agree, so far Sims 2 was their best game. I wonder if they're thinking of bringing things back in expansion packs?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 4, 2014)

>W<! I bought it. 

Managed to grab one at a more reasonable price. I'm located in Mexico and the origin store was selling it for $35 USD, which IMO should've been the price throughout. I've not gotten many glitches thus far but honestly it feels like an HD-remake of the Sims 2 with an improved build mode. Which honestly is good enough for me since I mainly build houses.

Not worth $70 though.


----------



## tealseer (Sep 4, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> >W<! I bought it.
> 
> Managed to grab one at a more reasonable price. I'm located in Mexico and the origin store was selling it for $35 USD, which IMO should've been the price throughout. I've not gotten many glitches thus far but honestly it feels like an HD-remake of the Sims 2 with an improved build mode. Which honestly is good enough for me since I mainly build houses.
> 
> Not worth $70 though.



Awww you're so lucky! $30 is a great price! 

But that sucks about the glitches :/ do you think your computer had anything to do with it?

I'm mainly like a family tree sorta player and I enjoy making stories out of them but that's really nice! If I manage to get it for free or at a good price I should make my own house XD.

But what things do you like about it?


----------



## Saylor (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been watching a lot of videos trying to decide if I wanted it myself and it looks like some cool things from the previous games were removed, and not a lot was added. If you're planning on getting it I think you should definitely try to get it for cheaper or wait until the price drops, it's not worth $70 imo.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 4, 2014)

tealseer said:


> Awww you're so lucky! $30 is a great price!
> 
> But that sucks about the glitches :/ do you think your computer had anything to do with it?
> 
> ...



Ooh think you might've misread my reply. I haven't experience any glitches at all~ 

I really enjoy the overall look of the game + it runs extremely smoothly at high graphics on my laptop, so that's a bonus. The build mode is completely different and allows for really cool looking buildings, and even though there's no create-a-style you can still make pretty sweet looking rooms.

The CAS is great! The genetics create really cool sims and even allow you to use two sims of the same sex to create a child, which is great and something that I'd been waiting for since the sims 2. The actual sim interactions are pretty neat, there's a lot of detail in the animations. IMO the game is sort of meant to be played at the regular speed, which could be great for story creating. I tend to play at higher speeds and usually everything goes south pretty quickly if you're not careful.


----------



## tealseer (Sep 4, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Ooh think you might've misread my reply. I haven't experience any glitches at all~
> 
> I really enjoy the overall look of the game + it runs extremely smoothly at high graphics on my laptop, so that's a bonus. The build mode is completely different and allows for really cool looking buildings, and even though there's no create-a-style you can still make pretty sweet looking rooms.
> 
> The CAS is great! The genetics create really cool sims and even allow you to use two sims of the same sex to create a child, which is great and something that I'd been waiting for since the sims 2. The actual sim interactions are pretty neat, there's a lot of detail in the animations. IMO the game is sort of meant to be played at the regular speed, which could be great for story creating. I tend to play at higher speeds and usually everything goes south pretty quickly if you're not careful.



Oops I did I'm sorry!!

And that sounds great! I would love to see what kind of buildings CC people come up with. I never used create a style that much because I got lazy. So far the only thing that has bothered me is no toddlers because I find them cute and It's lame that there's no open world but I think the open world made my Sims 3 run sooo slow :<  and the sims 4 graphics looks amazing.

Haha that's so cool for a moment there I wondered if the game allowed pregnant men lol I like that the sims have more personality but what's there to do in the game when you already make your sim? I read some people can't find anything to do but that seems impossible with a game that costs $70 >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> I've been watching a lot of videos trying to decide if I wanted it myself and it looks like some cool things from the previous games were removed, and not a lot was added. If you're planning on getting it I think you should definitely try to get it for cheaper or wait until the price drops, it's not worth $70 imo.



I definitely agree! I'm thinking waiting for a deluxe version as well or waiting 'till Black Friday but I am impatient lol it's probably just my hype for the game though. If you get it I hope you save some cash


----------



## Delsin Rowe (Sep 5, 2014)

Sims 4 certainly isn't worth more than The Last of Us for the Playstation line, which is only $60. Not with all the glitches and stuff they've removed. I'd wait until the price gets lower or until they start bundling it with expansion stuff so you get more for your money.


----------



## Zawerni (Sep 5, 2014)

Nah. I was excited for it when I first heard about it, but then reading more on it and then seeing videos and streams of it I've kinda lost that interest. They've taken a step back with it from Sims 3, which is a disappointment. And the possibility of them re-releasing features it should have already had as paid DLC is kinda annoying.

But if they decide to start re-adding those features as free updates, I may consider it again.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 5, 2014)

I haven't played yet, but tomorrow I will play it, I think that the only good thing is the CAS. And the emotional things, cause, removing pools? Ea is more interested in having money that make happy the people that buy the game. Probably they will make a DLC like "The Sims 4: Drown your kids!" Only for 24'99$! I think that they should add more features to the normal version than in the DLC's that they will release. :/


----------



## Pirate (Sep 5, 2014)

I was excited for it until I learnt of the insane amount of stuff they removed from the game. Now I'm not even remotely interested in it.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 5, 2014)

What the person above me said. It looked cool until all that stuff got taken out. 
I also don't want to feel any sort of need to buy expansion packs when they come out, considering how expensive those will be.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 5, 2014)

It doesn't look interesting to me.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 5, 2014)

I just bought the collectors edition,I am gonna start playing it tomorrow!I think Sims 4 looks better than the others,I especially like the art style better ^_^  !


----------



## Kestheba (Sep 5, 2014)

I have some questions for people who have the game.

1. It looks like they rebuilt the game to really focus on sim's social interaction.  Is that true?  And if so is it hard to keep them happy if you're not into socializing?

2. How is the Sims AI?  Multitasking?  If someone is in their way do they still stand around like idiots/cancel the action?

3. How are the work/careers?  I hear a lot of basic jobs got removed.  Can you still micromanage how they work?

4. I've heard about decorations and clothing influencing their moods.. Is this a big part of the game?  It seems really obnoxious tbh.  It's like having to do several romantic interactions before you unlock things like woohoo or proposing, except in this case you have to have them in a certain room or design your house around mood modifiers...

5. Is there any challenge to the game and if so what is it?

6. Do they have personality traits and if so how much do they actually effect the sims behavior?

7. Do you feel that there is a good diversity of furniture and decorations?  Is there a significant downsize from previous games?


----------



## MayorDwan (Sep 5, 2014)

I was excited for it because Sims 3 was amazing and I thought Sims 4 would top it, but when I read about it I was disappointed, so I will probably wait a good while before buying it.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm probably going to get this at some point, hopefully by the time I get it most of the bugs will have been patched. The cheapest place I have seen it is at g2a.com for ?31.70 for the limited edition version or ?26.00 for the standard edition so I'll probably buy from them.


----------



## Hyasynth (Sep 5, 2014)

Removing basic game features to force people into paying for them later is straight up BS. 

Nobody should be giving EA their money for this slop.


----------



## n64king (Sep 5, 2014)

Terrible that it's $70 for the "special edition" or whatever, there's nothing special in it at all. And just like EVERY OTHER PC EA GAME, it'll be reduced to $40 in a month or two, then finally down to either $19.99 or $29.99USD for all eternity so that they can release the DLC disks at $40 a pop to then reduce them down to $20. If someone doesn't believe me look at how Sims 2 & 3 went and Sim City 4, Societies and the newest Sim City blunder. 

HUGE disappointment, there isn't really another series like The Sims or Sim City that works that well and is set up as good. Amazing how it's still such a great game even though it's such a disaster.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 5, 2014)

The ratings are bad and it's too expensive. I won't even bother.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 5, 2014)

There's only so many times you can make a new Sims game before it just starts getting repetitive, you know?

New graphics and gameplay changes, but everything is mostly the same as 2 and 3, both of which I have and both of which being all I need.


----------



## n64king (Sep 5, 2014)

Honestly it should have been easy to keep updating the game and making it more in depth, I felt like they did well between Sims 2 and 3 with some of the details, and one thing I know that was taken out (or edited in some fashion) between the series is in the older ones light bulbs burn out constantly, Sims 3 = no burn outs. Or it didn't do it for me anyway somehow. Point is, they coulda did good, and it's kinda like "oh"


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

Kestheba said:


> I have some questions for people who have the game.



*1. It looks like they rebuilt the game to really focus on sim's social interaction.  Is that true?  And if so is it hard to keep them happy if you're not into socializing?*

Yes, definitely this is geared towards social interactions. They look a lot more realistic now that they can juggle two or three actions at once and also talk in large groups of people. It's easy enough to keep your sims happy since there's  a new smartphone tool that allows them to socialize/have fun/etc without any fuss.

*2. How is the Sims AI?  Multitasking?  If someone is in their way do they still stand around like idiots/cancel the action?*

It's pretty good actually! Sims can handle up to three tasks as long as none of them conflict with one another and it looks fairly nature. Of course they're still sims and as such do some pretty stupid things but that's to be expected from a sims game.

*3. How are the work/careers?  I hear a lot of basic jobs got removed.  Can you still micromanage how they work?*

There's a lack of careers in my opinion--a total of like 10 at most--and it's essentially gone back to the way it worked in the Sims 2. Your sim walks out of their house and disappears and time is set to fast forward. Every so often you get a notification about something that's happening at work and you get to choose. Yes, you can still micromanage how they work.

*4. I've heard about decorations and clothing influencing their moods.. Is this a big part of the game?  It seems really obnoxious tbh.  It's like having to do several romantic interactions before you unlock things like woohoo or proposing, except in this case you have to have them in a certain room or design your house around mood modifiers...*

It's not a big part of the game. Most of the stuff is the premium items that you get from pre-ordering the game. It's a couple of facial accessories and some outfits. There's also items that you find by looking throughout the public area of a neighborhood which can give off an emotional aura. This can affect your sims positively or negatively and is easy to toggle on/off.

*5. Is there any challenge to the game and if so what is it?*

I think the only challenge I can think of is the whole group interaction is phenomenal but when you're trying to build up romantic relationships, it's SUCH a pain. You'll have two sims out in an open lot trying to flirt up and a stranger will just decide to join in on the conversation, turning your flirty convo into "an awkward encounter" causing your romantic relationship to go down and your sim to become embarrassed. Also, the game allegedly get glitchy/laggy after several hours of play (20+) on the same save file.

*6. Do they have personality traits and if so how much do they actually effect the sims behavior?*

They do! They're a bit more limited as you can only choose three + a bonus one from whatever aspiration you decide to choose. They do affect social interactions with sims. Example, if you have a sim that hates children and a child tried to talk to them, the sim with the hates children trait would become very uncomfortable/mad. It's a bit extreme for some of them, but others are very casual and work like the ones in the Sims 3. 

*7. Do you feel that there is a good diversity of furniture and decorations?  Is there a significant downsize from previous games?*

There is a downsize but you have to remember that the Sims 3 didn't come with all of the furniture that is available currently. This is still a base game and contains, in my opinion, a fair/average amount of furniture/decor. Most of the items also come in a variety of colors which helps create unique rooms/homes.


----------



## Improv (Sep 5, 2014)

No. I have an iMac & EA is not focusing on developing the game for Macs.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 6, 2014)

Gonna start playing it today ^_^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ^_^!


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 6, 2014)

No and I don't plan to buy it because of the ratings and from what I've heard of it. I haven't bought Sims 3 yet but I will because it actually looks worth it.

I'll be stuck with Sims 2 for a while though, which is fine by me.


----------



## Improv (Sep 6, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> No and I don't plan to buy it because of the ratings and from what I've heard of it. I haven't bought Sims 3 yet but I will because it actually looks worth it.
> 
> I'll be stuck with Sims 2 for a while though, which is fine by me.



Sims 3 is actually great as a base game for a while, but the expansion packs are also really worth it.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 6, 2014)

ok this is probably a dumb question with an obvious answer but i'm not really seeing anything online. my sister downloaded the sims 4 off of origin and gave me the download code. i used the download code on my origin account and it's not valid. do i really have to buy myself a copy if i want to play it?

edit: ok it seems to be the case that i have to log in to her origin to play it which makes sense! is that correct ?


----------



## Kestheba (Sep 6, 2014)

Mayor Leaf, thank you a lot for answering those questions.


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 6, 2014)

No, too much money.
I do want it though, huge Sims fan.
I think I'll wait till mods work to remove the unnecessary loading screen while visiting neighbors.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm not going to bother. I don't think the price tag is worth it from what I've read/heard about.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 9, 2014)

For one thing, I have to use a Mac because it's the only computer I'm allowed to use. So even if I wanted to play Sims 4, I couldn't. It doesn't really look worth it, and considering I don't really play around in CAS that much, the updates in it don't matter to me. I'll just get a PC and play Sims 2 Ultimate Collection all day long.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

I'll might get it, but my priority is Smash 4 right now.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 9, 2014)

Nope.
I wouldn't get a very basic game that costs $70. 
Plus if I got it I'd probably have to pay another 50 or 30 for DLC and all the expansion packs.
Completely not worth it imo, much rather get a well developed wii U game like smash.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 17, 2014)

since it's a new software they used to develop the game I'd say that price tag isn't too outrageous. I'm not completely satisfied with it, but at least you get what you pay for. The graphics are pleasant, the game doesn't crash, and it's not slow. I'm not going to say it's completely worth it; I feel like it got blown up but I couldn't even run Sims 3 anymore because it had so many problems.


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 17, 2014)

From what I heard Sims 4 feels very similar to Sims 3 but without all the expansions so you are essentially starting with a base game all over again. From my perspective I loved Sims as a kid and I can remember the first one was super addicting to the point I'd spend endless nights playing the game just to get enough cash to buy my flat screen and game console. This game on the other hand just sounds like a quick cash grab for EA to coax people to buy the same old expansion packs over and over again but with better graphics.

If you were thinking of getting this I'd probably recommend waiting a few months till this game goes on sale on origins or amazon. From what I remember the new Sims City came in with much hype but after EA realized the game was not selling to their expectation they had like a 40-50% off sale a few months after it's release. Same goes for Battlefield 4 for PC, I think I got that game for 15 bucks a month after that games release.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 19, 2014)

I couldn't resist the temptation and bought the limited edition off G2A for ?28- in doing so I also gave money to charity so there is my good deed of the day too  Just got to wait for it to install :3


----------

